# Mid Life Crisis



## TouchDown (Aug 21, 2013)

Have you had one? I'm thinking of having a good one, just considering my options.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Are you planning to mark it by buying something expensive and fast in an attempt to relive your younger days? If so, I think I may have had my midlife crises at the ripe old age of 32. Who knows though, I may swap it for a 'Vette in a few years.


----------



## frazil (Aug 21, 2013)

Great thread! Haven't had one yet, but I'm seriously considering it - might as well make it a good one.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife says this is my midlife crisis


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

This move


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 21, 2013)

I think my entire life has been a crisis thus far... why bother isolate it to just mid-life anyway?


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 21, 2013)

See here's the thing...

I love my wife - so fast women is out.

I'm a cheap ass mofo, so spending a lot of money is out.

How in the hell am I supposed to have an adequate crisis with not wanting to screw around or drop a lot of bank?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I think my entire life has been a crisis thus far... why bother isolate it to just mid-life anyway?




That's the spirit! What you do often you do well.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 21, 2013)

TouchDown said:


> See here's the thing...
> 
> I love my wife - so fast women is out.
> 
> ...




I've seen exercise junkie in similar situations...


----------



## cement (Aug 21, 2013)

I took up ski racing.

But I kept falling and smacking my head. I'd post a picture of myself in the racing suit but it might hurt your eyes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Start gaming. You can get a pretty decent gaming rig for not much bank. :thumbs:

:210:

C.O.D. FTW!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2013)

Have you seen my car?

I paid for my wife to get a boob job.

Midlife crisis? Nope, I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 21, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Start gaming. You can get a pretty decent gaming rig for not much bank. :thumbs:
> 
> :210:
> 
> C.O.D. FTW!




Some of us never stopped gaming.

(And the early Battlefield games are better than C.O.D.)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2013)

I liked Battlefield 3 until I got bored with playing online in the same half-dozen maps. I've moved on to Skyrim which will burn through WEEKS of your time with seemingly no end in sight...


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 21, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I liked Battlefield 3 until I got bored with playing online in the same half-dozen maps. I've moved on to Skyrim which will burn through WEEKS of your time with seemingly no end in sight...




I'm kinda in the middle of an Oblivion game at the moment (haven't touched it in a few months, though). Never played Battlefield 3, but I used to play BF:1942's DC mod regularly with a group of friends (CTF maps, mostly). I also played WoW for a while (raiding, mostly) and EVE Online for a while (there's a cutthroat game for you; it's being studied as an economic model.)


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe it's generational. I just could not get into video games.

We had like PONG and then I had a Commodore 64 growing up with Pitfall and DigDug and PacMan and shit like that.

I'm more into music - starting guitar lessons. I guess that can be my midlife crisis - but if it takes me 20 years to get good enough then I guess I can go have a band when I retire or something.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

^Considering the increase in life spans, what is the age range that constitutes mid-life? You may not be there for another 20 years.


----------



## mevans154 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm going thru my second childhood as my son is going thru his first.

Working out well so far...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 21, 2013)

I dunno if it is midlife crisis or just work fatigue...thoughts of droping the career to be a SAHM have been creeping in lately.


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2013)

Just hold out until the PS4 is released...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Supe said:


> Just hold out until the PS4 is released...


that's nov right? Thought I heard that on the news this morning


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Just hold out until the PS4 is released...
> ...




Allegedly, yes. I need to preorder mine soon with the AC4 bundle. I will emerge from my movie theater weeks later, looking like Grizzly Adams.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 21, 2013)

Get into homebrewing. You can drop $3000 on a good homebrew rig, then another $3000 on fermenting equipment and front end equipment. Then go find that guy who makes stills and make some world class rye whiskey.............

wait, this was your midlife crisis?


----------



## maryannette (Aug 21, 2013)

My husband was trying to plan a mid-life crisis. He said he wanted to have either a red sports car or a red-head. I told him he couldn't afford the red sports car and the red-head would kill him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2013)

maryannette said:


> My husband was trying to plan a mid-life crisis. He said he wanted to have either a red sports car or a red-head. I told him he couldn't afford the red-head sports car and the red sports car red-head would kill him.


fixt


----------



## maryannette (Aug 21, 2013)

Also true!


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2013)

maryannette said:


> My husband was trying to plan a mid-life crisis. He said he wanted to have either a red sports car or a red-head. I told him he couldn't afford the red sports car and the red-head would kill him.






*Has been trying to talk the GF into either dying her hair red, or chopping it short*


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2013)

Quit your job and go back to school.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 22, 2013)

That's actually a GREAT idea, I'd be a student about as good as Dangerfield, too.

I can say if I had school to do over again... I might skip class a little more.

Looking at campus today, and college sports (they've increased the undergrad at mizzou from like 22k when I was there to over 38k now) that if I was in school today... no doubt - I'd flunk out.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2013)

I say go for it but do it in a way that completely turns your life on its head. Go to med school and become a gynecologist.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2013)

Or, become a plumber. Good money in OPP (other people's poo).


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 23, 2013)

I was thinking of selling a bunch of stuff, moving to california, deleting my entire online profile, then moving back east and slowly start getting back online and slowly start buying stuff back... oh, um, wait a second.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 23, 2013)

oh man, wild ride.


----------



## frazil (Aug 23, 2013)

snap!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I was thinking of selling a bunch of stuff, moving to california, deleting my entire online profile, then moving back east and slowly start getting back online and slowly start buying stuff back... oh, um, wait a second.


That's a horrible idea. What kind of dumbass would.... oh crap. I'm not falling for that trap.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 23, 2013)

^ :banhim:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of selling a bunch of stuff, moving to california, deleting my entire online profile, then moving back east and slowly start getting back online and slowly start buying stuff back... oh, um, wait a second.
> ...




He did it again...

May whatever Mod you believe in have mercy on your soul...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I was thinking of selling a bunch of stuff, moving to california, deleting my entire online profile, then moving back east and slowly start getting back online and slowly start buying stuff back... oh, um, wait a second.




Coulda been worse, could have moved to a Dakota.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 23, 2013)

Dex just called it like he saw it! :/


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 23, 2013)

And it doesn't matter, because I am neither the founder of this site nor an admin.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 23, 2013)

But, I'm glad you're back.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

If I have my midlife crisis now, does that mean I'm dead at 68?

Wait...I am training to finish a marathon. Crap. I'm gonna be dead at 68.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 27, 2013)

^Using that logic, if buying the plane was my midlife crisis, I'm done at 64. I've always figured I had a better chance of personally meeting an extraterrestrial being than collecting a social security check.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

No joke!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2013)

No joke at all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 28, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Using that logic, if buying the plane was my midlife crisis, I'm done at 64. I've always figured I had a better chance of personally meeting an extraterrestrial being than collecting a social security check.


62 here, but then again I assumed I would most likely die while behind the wheel of this car...


----------



## cement (Aug 28, 2013)

I need a second crisis to reset the clock.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm celebrating my midlife crisis by forming a metal band.

I think metal is ready for a comeback and I think I'm just the man to get it started.

Metal -!..!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 28, 2013)

^^^ You might want to change your shirt first...


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 30, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I was thinking of selling a bunch of stuff, moving to california, deleting my entire online profile, then moving back east and slowly start getting back online and slowly start buying stuff back... oh, um, wait a second.


Now THAT... sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 30, 2013)

Well you know, gotta start somewhere.


----------

